# Trolls in the Bristol and South West forum



## fat hamster (Sep 16, 2005)

It's all getting a bit unpleasant in here again, isn't it?

Can we perhaps go back to ignoring the trolls?


----------



## Serotonin (Sep 16, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> It's all getting a bit unpleasant in here again, isn't it?
> 
> Can we perhaps go back to ignoring the trolls?



Hang on.

No one is trolling. In fact it was one of the 'regulars' that launched a personal attack on me, which to be honest I am pretty sick of seeing on this forum. If you lot want this to be a Bristol and South West forum then let peopel post. If you want it to be your little chat room to discuss the weather or the nice time you had down the pub, then go to IRC and start a chat room.

You do what you like, if you want to ignore someone do so, but stop trying to whip up a petty lynch mob. Its very school yard.


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 16, 2005)

I rest my case...


----------



## Serotonin (Sep 16, 2005)

Some one disagreeing with you is a troll?

Fantastic logic.


----------



## Zaskar (Sep 16, 2005)

Indeed.  Now I can be as bitchy as anyone but several times on this bit of u75 I have been assailed by the most chilidish and ad hominem of totally off topic drivel only to find myself being accused of 'trolling' when I finally give up and respond in kind.

I derive no pleasure from doing this but cut me and I bleed and all that.  Many of the comments posted here have actually upset me.  

I propose that people comment on the subject at hand and not on the commentator.  I apologise for transgressing this myself but I am becoming rather defensive of the onslaught.  

I am sure many of you are nice people in the real world but I fear you become unpleasent in this one.  

If this process of jibe and jibe continues this board will be the worse for it.  Those that dont want any others to post really should start their own place as sero suggests.  To attempt to monopolise a public board and to exlcude those who you disagree with or just dont like by a process of taunting and making infantile accusations of 'troll' is tantamount to bullying and censorship.

I for one will try to value the fine principles of openness, honesty and debate and shall sink no more into the vileness of bullying and jibing.

So, sorry to geri, bristol citizen and any others to whom I may have recently nipped at.  I shall try to be philosophical of previous indescretions by those who have sought to inflame me and trust we can all do the same.

Discusion and debate is of no value if all it serves to do is reinforce believes and ideals, it should instead challenge, inform and be a stimulus to a questioning mind.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 17, 2005)

Serotonin said:
			
		

> In fact it was one of the 'regulars' that launched a personal attack on me



Jesus Christ, all I said was that your opinion meant jack shit to me. Hardly a 'personal attack'.

I suggest you'll need to develop a thicker skin if you're going to be able to hack it in this place.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 17, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ, all I said was that your opinion meant jack shit to me. Hardly a 'personal attack'.



And to which you replied:




			
				Serotonin said:
			
		

> You really are an inadequate unpleasant little twat aren't you?



So don't go making out you're the poor defenceless victim.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 17, 2005)

I just ignore the people in question.  I won't forget their past behaviour on here.  

That's all I've got to say about it.


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 17, 2005)

Word.  

Just as long as newer posters are clear which four usernames we are referring to...


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 17, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Word.
> 
> Just as long as newer posters are clear which four usernames we are referring to...



Depends on which four names *you* choose is it?


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 17, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> It's all getting a bit unpleasant in here again, isn't it?




It is? ( Puzzled)


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 17, 2005)

SOK HAMMY WE LOVE YA ! ! !


All the regs do...peace to ya and yours


----------



## Isambard (Sep 17, 2005)

How was the "open doors" day things in Bristol anyway?

Did the Clifton cliff railway operate?, has it been restored? Or was it just allowed in to look at the building?

Somthing like that could be great for a lottery grant or something to get it restored and operated by volunteers.


----------



## Serotonin (Sep 17, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> Depends on which four names *you* choose is it?


Bingo.


----------



## Serotonin (Sep 17, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ, all I said was that your opinion meant jack shit to me. Hardly a 'personal attack'.
> 
> I suggest you'll need to develop a thicker skin if you're going to be able to hack it in this place.



I suggest you don't offer your incredible insight into how people's opinions mean nothing to you. Its hardly high brow debate is it.


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 17, 2005)

Keep talking to yaself. Its amusing me


----------



## Serotonin (Sep 17, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Keep talking to yaself. Its amusing me




If I'm talking to myself, how comes you are listening?


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 17, 2005)

Serotonin said:
			
		

> If I'm talking to myself, how comes you are listening?




DUH

The answer was in my post.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 17, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> It is? ( Puzzled)




It is. Started going down hill at about 06:29 PM on the 16-09-2005,  as far as I can see.


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 17, 2005)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> It is. Started going down hill at about 06:29 PM on the 16-09-2005,  as far as I can see.



I knew _you_ would appear eventually!


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 17, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> Depends on which four names *you* choose is it?


No dear.   

Do you not know what's going on?  I'll PM you.  There are some very nasty people trying to make a comeback to the boards at the moment.


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 17, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> No dear.
> 
> Do you not know what's going on?  I'll PM you.  There are some very nasty people trying to make a comeback to the boards at the moment.



That would be puuuuuuuuuuuuuuurfectlly acceptibububble!  

*deeps breaths and storm in a teacup World sort of...BUT...I do take things under advisement...OH I'm so easily led!!!<<<I must have French in me somewhere...Urban eh???!!! 

....I'm sure it'll all come out in the wash and everything will be hunky_dory agin...one day!  

I jus don't fink you can fight fire with fire...saying _don't feed_ is a bit of meal from my POV>>>...jus saying like?!


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 17, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> I jus don't fink you can fight fire with fire...saying _don't feed_ is a bit of meal from my POV>>>...jus saying like?!


True...  

<goes very quiet>


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 17, 2005)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> It is. Started going down hill at about 06:29 PM on the 16-09-2005,  as far as I can see.




Which thread please?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 17, 2005)

Just to let you know...I have toothache and I'm in a banning mood.


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 17, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Just to let you know...I have toothache and I'm in a banning mood.



time for _cloves_? good for teeef and naughty_mouthed kids<<<the first time my kids swore at me/by mistake I gave them a mouthful of them saying they we're a wood that tasted like raspberries...they chomped into them over eagerlly...they've never sworn at me since.


----------



## Loki (Sep 17, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Just to let you know...I have toothache


 hot saltwater mouthwash (a teaspoon of salt in cup of water) + Ibuprofen recommended. Although you can take all the drugs in the world and an abcess will still drive you potty.


----------



## easy g (Sep 17, 2005)

I've got rotten toothache


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 17, 2005)

Sympathies...it's a bugger...


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 17, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> I've got rotten toothache



Get yourself to the Brizzle Dentist Skool then innit?...as recommended by every dentist I know...in Cornwall!!! ...  as usual!


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 17, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Sympathies...it's a bugger...



And you get to Kings/Camberwell innit!?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 17, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> time for _cloves_? good for teeef and naughty_mouthed kids<<<the first time my kids swore at me/by mistake I gave them a mouthful of them saying they we're a wood that tasted like raspberries...they chomped into them over eagerlly...they've never sworn at me since.


I gave my clove oil to a mate with toothache last week. Bad planning. I've actually had a good look just now and it's not actually a tooth, it's bad inflamation from a badly fitting plate resulting from losing a tooth that was knocked out.


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 17, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I gave my clove oil to a mate with toothache last week. Bad planning. I've actually had a good look just now and it's not actually a tooth, it's bad inflamation from a badly fitting plate resulting from losing a tooth that was knocked out.




eeeekkk!...time to find the Voltarol/dichlofenic(sp?) then?


----------



## madzone (Sep 17, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I gave my clove oil to a mate with toothache last week. Bad planning. I've actually had a good look just now and it's not actually a tooth, it's bad inflamation from a badly fitting plate resulting from losing a tooth that was knocked out.


That sounds painful. I get really bad mouth ulcers the size of 20p pieces and they hurt like fuck. Are you ok with aspirin? You can make an aspirin mouthwash and swill it round the affected bit.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah, thanks, I've even got soluble aspirin 
...however I've been on a bit of a banfest, and I think the boards might benefit from Mrs M with face-ache!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 17, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Yeah, thanks, I've even got soluble aspirin
> ...however I've been on a bit of a banfest, and I think the boards might benefit from Mrs M with face-ache!


Why don't you come down the Birkbeck tonight, alcohol is the best cure!


----------



## madzone (Sep 17, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Yeah, thanks, I've even got soluble aspirin
> ...however I've been on a bit of a banfest, and I think the boards might benefit from Mrs M with face-ache!


Face-ache is an energy


----------



## Zaskar (Sep 17, 2005)

Fat hamster I suggest to you that your behaviour is regrettable.  It appears to betray an alomst pahological belief that YOU are somehow more important than other posters.

Your vague threats and jibes appear to betray a lack of awarness to the inclusivity of these boards and the range of people and beliefs in the world.  I suspect you really are a decent person but your portrayal of yourself here makes it appear that you may have a range of problems in coping with the wider and more real world off the internet.  Creating an ego driven persona on these boards that mixes the hectoring and the highbrow along with the plain crass and predictable is unfortunate for the board and probably unhelpfull to you.

Forgive my personal commments, and my hypocrisy, but I am reacting in kind to your thread title and clear implications of personal prejudice and your exhortation to the mob.

I single you out here merely because you started this yobbish campaign but others have much to be ashamed of.


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 17, 2005)

_Time for bed_ then Zebedee?    

IMO you are now pissing on a bonfire...let sleeping hamsters lie eh?...job done...no need for more?..enuff already_already!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 17, 2005)

excuse me, Mr At The Centre Of Fucking Shedloads Of Work For The Mods Last Time You Were Here, stop right now and listen up, as can everyone else. I do not want more work along the lines of last time where events completely unconnected with Urban caused MASSES of extra work and headache. There has been hassle today on this forum but concerning another poster who if you look is on a one month ban. I will be dishing out the bans like sodding smarties if I am moved to do so.


----------



## Loki (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Fat hamster I suggest to you that your behaviour is regrettable.  It appears to betray an alomst pahological belief that YOU are somehow more important than other posters.you started this yobbish campaign but others have much to be ashamed of.



Aren't you the shithead who tried to shut down Bristol Indymedia? Yes, I believe you are.


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Fat hamster *I suggest to you * that your behaviour is regrettable.  It appears to betray an alomst pahological belief that YOU are somehow more important than other posters.



Shouldn't that be _I put it to you_ ?

Been watching too many Law & Order programmes!


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 18, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Which thread please?



To quote poorly scripted UFO dramas.  Look up.    Like that.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 18, 2005)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> To quote poorly scripted UFO dramas.  Look up.    Like that.



To be fair, I don't think it's possible to look them up as most of them ended up getting deleted.


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 18, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> To be fair, I don't think it's possible to look them up as most of them ended up getting deleted.


Heh!  I think CNT36 means "look up at the top of this thread", cos I posted it at 06:29 PM on the 16-09-2005. 

Perhaps he's forgotten the havoc caused earlier this year by Zaskar, Serotonin, Inks and BadNewsWade both at Bristol indymedia and over here in the aftermath of Zaskar reporting Bristol indymedia to the police. 

Anyway, looks like things have quietened down here again, so hopefully this thread has finished its job.


----------



## inks (Sep 18, 2005)

_"Perhaps he's forgotten the havoc caused earlier this year by Zaskar, Serotonin, Inks and BadNewsWade both at Bristol indymedia and over here in the aftermath of Zaskar reporting Bristol indymedia to the police."_

There are alternative versions of these events.  I would like to defend myself against this statement by Fat Hamster but don't feel that I can simply because it will inevitably cause a row.

Suffice to say that a lot of untrue statements were made by posters on this board and, it seems, will continue to be made on this board.

This, for example, posted by Loki and referring to Zaskar, is completely untrue:

_Aren't you the shithead who tried to shut down Bristol Indymedia? Yes, I believe you are._

At a guess this was posted in an attempt to start a row.  Well, I for one am not going to bite.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 19, 2005)

The real names have been changed to protect the innocent, and for this post we have used the typing of an actor


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 19, 2005)

We have trolls in here?

*looks under carpet*




			
				djbombscare said:
			
		

> The real names have been changed to protect the innocent, and for this post we have used the typing of an actor


----------



## atomik (Sep 23, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I will be dishing out the bans like sodding smarties if I am moved to do so.


Now that's my kind of modding!


----------



## 3_D (Sep 23, 2005)

inks said:
			
		

> _This, for example, posted by Loki and referring to Zaskar, is completely untrue:
> 
> Aren't you the shithead who tried to shut down Bristol Indymedia? Yes, I believe you are._


_
Damn right, that guy's no shithead. And definitely uses too many syllables to be a sag.

My guess would be Wycombe Wanderers._


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 23, 2005)

3_D said:
			
		

> Damn right, that guy's no shithead. And definitely uses too many syllables to be a sag.
> 
> My guess would be Wycombe Wanderers.



Fuck me!

I thought 3D was one of my dual personalities, that I logged in as at an induced moment. But that weren't I, and I aint't said nowt bout nowt till nout.

Fuck me!

Maybe it's the real bristle 3D lurched down to assert eee's do u please!

Bit lyke havin Tricky flicking my earlobe and

shouting boo on asthma...

as e do...


----------



## madzone (Sep 24, 2005)

What?


----------



## Callie (Sep 24, 2005)

*whispers*

I think hes drunk


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 24, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> What?



Is the wrong answer.

What? is also what it says on a packet of 20 lemon soap pads, under the £1 symbol in my house. Except they use an exclamation mark. 

What! 5p per soap pad.

What? is also the only answer you can give to any statement on the planet and have it make some sort of logical sense... at least initially.

Tricky?

Boo?

Asthma?

Bovvered?


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 24, 2005)

3_D said:
			
		

> My guess would be Wycombe Wanderers.



3_D reckons it's the Wycombe Wanderers wot dun it. 

Re-open the investigation.


----------

